# BT headphone quality issue from PC



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, 

I got hand on a BT stereo headphone, it is quite good when I use with phone but if I connect it to windows 8.1 lappy, its ****.  Even if I play through media player or vlc player, their equalizer won't help. I can't understand why this discrepancy while playing from PC. My lappy come with realtek HD audio and hence have system wide equalizer for it but its working only for inbuilt speaker or external speaker, apparently BT audio is not going through it. Any idea what I can do in this case ?


----------

